# A year old lovely cat needs a temporary home for a week



## Oxana (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

Please help! I need a temporary home for the cat for about a week.
Could anyone help me please.
All catteries are fully booked.
I would appreciate ur help, financially as well.
Thank you.


----------



## Paw_Jade (Aug 9, 2017)

Where do you live?


Oxana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help! I need a temporary home for the cat for about a week.
> Could anyone help me please.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

I have some apace in my house


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I have some space in my house and i am in st.albans


You just posted earlier today about rehoming your cat because your sister was too rough with it , why are you now offering to look after other peoples' cats ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> You just posted earlier today about rehoming your cat because your sister was too rough with it , why are you now offering to look after other peoples' cats ?


Because she is a young kitten and she is not fully grown yet unlike a year old cat


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazyjellybean said:


> Because she is a young kitten and she is not fully grown yet unlike a year old cat


All the more reason for you not to take her if your sister is too rough , she could seriously injure a kitten. Please stop offering , it's not appropriate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I have some space in my house and i am in st.albans





SusieRainbow said:


> All the more reason for you not to take her if your sister is too rough , she could seriously injure a kitten. Please stop offering , it's not appropriate.


 This person is looking to rehome a CAT not a kitten and thats why im trying to rehome my kitten


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazyjellybean said:


> This person is looking to rehome a CAT not a kitten and thats why im trying to rehome my kitten


Well, it's not appropriate to get rid of your kitten to take in another cat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, it's not appropriate to get rid of your kitten to take in another cat.


Im not adopting her i was just trying to offer a temporary home.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazyjellybean said:


> Im not adopting her i was just trying to offer a temporary home.





Crazyjellybean said:


> Im not adopting her i was just trying to offer a temporary home.


As I said, it's not appropriate to get rid of your kitten so you can accommodate another cat, temporarily or permanently. Have you still got your kitten ? What would you do if you haven't managed to rehome her before the other cat was due to come and stay ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> As I said, it's not appropriate to get rid of your kitten so you can accommodate another cat, temporarily or permanently. Have you still got your kitten ? What would you do if you haven't managed to rehome her before the other cat was due to come and stay ?


Im not getting 'rid' of her for another cat so stop twisting my words


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Oxana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help! I need a temporary home for the cat for about a week.
> Could anyone help me please.
> ...


Is this for a holiday? Have you looked into pet-sitting services that can visit your cat in your home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Being honest it is more of a responsibility fostering somebody else's cat to having your own cat.

It is not the case of just the cat walking through the door and happily being fostered, they need even more time to settle and need more contact.

Offering to foster one cat when the owner has 3 is a little unfair, you can't split a family of cats up into different foster homes, then a year later expect the cats to settle back together in their owners home, it rarely works. You would need to be prepared to except all 3 cats together and this in itself is a huge commitment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oxana, if you only need help for one week i suggest a cat sitter or asking family, friends or a neighbour to pop round and feed your cat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Being honest it is more of a responsibility fostering somebody else's cat to having your own cat.
> 
> It is not the case of just the cat walking through the door and happily being fostered, they need even more time to settle and need more contact.
> 
> Offering to foster one cat when the owner has 3 is a little unfair, you can't split a family of cats up into different foster homes, then a year later expect the cats to settle back together in their owners home, it rarely works. You would need to be prepared to except all 3 cats together and this in itself is a huge commitment.


Is this on the wrong thread? Oxana has one cat which needs fostering for only a week.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, i did post on the wrong thread.


----------

